# My latest addition . . .



## Canon Fan (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I am starting to expand my film accessories and picked up this 80-200 f/4 Tokina for $22 today! Can't wait to get it and snap off some slides! Where did I put that Velvia anyway?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Well I am starting to expand my film accessories and picked up this 80-200 f/4 Tokina for $22 today! Can't wait to get it and snap off some slides! Where did I put that Velvia anyway?



Sweet! Tokina were great lenses for the money! I believe I still have a 300mm (with tripod mount) that came in FL (not FD, hence manual) mount, man that lens is sharp! I shoot some handheld pans of an eagle in flight and I could see the details of its plummage.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 3, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Sweet! Tokina were great lenses for the money! I believe I still have a 300mm (with tripod mount) that came in FL (not FD, hence manual) mount, man that lens is sharp! I shoot some handheld pans of an eagle in flight and I could see the details of its plummage.



Wow hopefully this one will be at least somewhat as sharp as that! Should work nicely with the 2x tele-converter I already have  Even though that will obviously take some sharpness out of it


----------



## Jess (Jan 31, 2005)

I was shocked to find that you considered this material for the collector's corner... I just began my serious camera kit and it's all FD!

I came in here looking for info on bellows and find out my gear is collectors items, thanx, lol


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 31, 2005)

Really? How come you are shocked!? I just figured that most FD systems are pretty much out of the "mainstream" now and pretty much only used by enthuisasts anyway so I figured it would be a candidate for the "collections"  

%90 of the stuff I am buying lately is film and old manual stuff. I guess I am starting a collection of sorts but mainly just getting back to some good'ol grass roots work and experimentation


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 31, 2005)

I used to think of vintage as built before the 70s, but more and more it's becoming built before the 90's    I don't know if Canon FD gear is vintage yet (it will be soon!), but it sure is classic.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 31, 2005)

Jess said:
			
		

> I was shocked to find that you considered this material for the collector's corner... I just began my serious camera kit and it's all FD!
> 
> I came in here looking for info on bellows and find out my gear is collectors items, thanx, lol



You have a stereotype that we're just a bunch of crotchety, old film geezers down here, ya whippersnapper!    Actually the forum description just says it's for discussing the collection of photography related stuff.  You could talk about your collection of DSLRs down here if you want.  Hey Mods, maybe this section should be renamed "Camera Fetish".


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 31, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Hey Mods, maybe this section should be renamed "Camera Fetish".



HAHA  That definately is what my "collecting" feels like lately!


----------



## Jess (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, FD obviously isn't new, but certainly not vintage. I suppose 'classic' really is a good term for it. 

And, I guess you're all right. I mis-interprestted the 'Collector's' as vintage. I suppose plenty of people collect newer things too. I like how anything that's not DSLR is becoming 'classic' though, lol.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 8, 2005)

The Canon D30 and D60 are almost classics now


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 9, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Wow hopefully this one will be at least somewhat as sharp as that! Should work nicely with the 2x tele-converter I already have  Even though that will obviously take some sharpness out of it


 
Here... I scanned that slide for ya. Taken with Canon A1 and Tokina 300mm FL mount.




​And correction...  I have another slide with panning action taken with the same lens, still tack sharp.​


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow that is pretty sharp :shock: finally got out with mine yesterday. Hopefully I'll finish the roll this weekend


----------

